# [H] - [Server egal] Suche Wochenend-Raidgilde



## Yuniik (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte morgen nach 1/4 Jahr Pause wieder mit WOW anfangen. Im Moment installiere ich WoW, Patchen sollte morgen fertig sein.

Ich suche eine Raid-Gilde, die Hauptsächlich am Wochenende (Fr+Sa+So) raidet. Server ist im Moment egal, sollte ein PVE-Server sein. 
Welche Klasse ich spielen werde hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden, auf jeden Fall DD (vielleicht auch OffTank).

Zu mir: 28Jahre, WoW spiele ich seit der OpenBeta (mit einigen Unterbrechungen). Mit Cata-Raids hab ich noch keine Erfahrung


Wenn jemand Interesse hat, per PM melden (mit Server-Namen und ein paar Informationen zur Gilde, bitte).


Gruß


----------

